# Programmas / Software >  Kā izveidot grafiku (chart) web lapā?

## sasasa

Ir radusies nepieciešamība izveidot nestandarta (vismaz man tā liekas) grafiku un ievietot to web lapā ar iespēju onlainā apdeitot. Par apdeitošanu vēlāk, bet šobrīd interesē pašā grafika izveide un tā ievietošana web lapā.
Aptuvens apraksts, lai lielāka skaidrība. Griežot uz riņķi tiek nomērīts nosacīti apaļš stienis. Nolasītie dati - izmērs un leņķis(pozīcija). Grafiks kā riņķis, kur biezākā līnija ir 0 punkts un attiecīgi uz vidu vai uz malām lielākas vai mazākas vērtības. Zilās līnijas tipa skala un sarkanā - datu interpretācija šajā sistēmā. Vidū aktuālā vērtība, kas tajā brīdī tiek mērīta. Bultiņa norāda mērīšanas vietu/leņķi.
Kā kaut ko tādu dabūt gatavu? Vai vismaz kurā virzienā meklēt kādu infu?
Te bilde kā es to šobrīd iedomājos

----------


## Jurkins

http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/polar-plot-chart.htm

Es gan neliku weblapā.
Bet ieliekot atslēgas vārdus pēc kā es meklēju reiz "polar plot chart"  izmet linku:
http://www.highcharts.com/demo/polar

----------


## sasasa

Tnx. paskatīšos. 
Excelī man gandrīz vai izdodas šo saveidot ar sīkām niansēm, kas pagaidām neizdodas, bet kad skatījos gatavos risinjumus webam, tad izrādās ka em. Google neatbalsta radar chart - tipa esot novecojis 
Radar Charts  - *Warning:* This API is deprecated.
https://developers.google.com/chart/...y/radar_charts

----------


## sasasa

> http://www.highcharts.com/demo/polar


 Vai gadījumā nav tā, kā šie grafiki darbojas tikai ar interneta pieslēgumu, lai lapa var savienoties ar http://www.highcharts.com  vai Google?  
Aizmirsu pateikt - man vajag lai darbotos offlainā!
Laikam paliek tikai vaiants Excel grafiku iedabūt web lapā.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, nu nepateikšu par šiem. Vnk ierakstīju gūglē to frāzi, ar kuru meklēju sen atpakaļ meklēju, kad man vajadzēja vienkārši ekselī dabūt līdzīgu čartu. Ar webu galīgi neesmu draudzīgās attiecībās.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ja neatrodas viegli izmantojams variants, es to, iespējams, reālajā laikā taisītu ar pitona skriptu, kurš ģenerētu bildi ar nepieciešamo grafiku. Es reiz taisīju, ka man no stacionāra GPS uztvērēja vācas dati par redzamajiem satelītiem. Pēc tam no katra satelīta uztvertais līmenis tika attēlots bildītē kā dažādu spožumu punkti konkrētā virzienā. Pēc tās bildes tad tika analizēts cik ļoti GPS signālam no dažādiem virzieniem traucē, piemēram, mājas siena, sakaru masts utt. Bildēm dati vācās vairākas nedēļas un tās varēja redzēt onlainā.
Pats princips nav sarežģīts, ir pikseļu "masīvs", kurā tiek iebakstīts "šajā koordinātē šādas krāsas pikselis".
Tīri piemēram:


Bet tā fiksi uzmetot aci un nezinot vai tas ir tas ko vajag, ir pieejami jau gatavi risinājumi uz pitona:
matplotlib.org/examples/api/radar_chart.html

----------


## sasasa

> es to, iespējams, reālajā laikā taisītu ar pitona skriptu,


 Diez vai pitons būs priekš manis īstais risinājums, jo tad tas man no nulles jamācās   :: .

----------


## JDat

Python no nulles nav tik traki. Pamēģini. Varbūt iepatiksies. Pamēģināju... Joprojām turos pie BASIC, bet lēnām domāju migrēt uz python...

----------


## sasasa

Esmu ticis līdz skripta uzmetumam un pusgatavam html failam (pagaidām online versija), bet par cik programmēšanā esmu pirmklasnieks, tad šobrīd nevaru saprast kā to palaist no ESP8266 nerakstot katru rindiņu kodā, bet pielikt kā atsevišķu html failu. Kā man tas fails jāizsauc no Arduino IDE koda? Saglabāt to failu varu iekš esp8266 (tas jau ir izdarīts), vai sliktākajā gadījumā uz SD kartes, bet nu negrib viņš man darboties un darīt to ko vajag  ::

----------


## sasasa

Tā arī es nesapratu, kur bija kļūda, bet beidzot aizgāja. 
Tagad nākošais uzdevums  kā iztaisīt, lai tas grafiks būtu "dzīvs" - lai reālā laikā mainītos līkne atbilstoši nomērītajām vērtībām.
KUR tās vērtības saglabāt, lai web lapa tiek viņām klāt un atjaunojas

----------


## JDat

Minēšu: AJAX ???

----------


## sasasa

> Minēšu: AJAX ???


 Nezinu kas ir AJAX  :: 
http://www.highcharts.com/demo/polar

turpat viņu kar rediģēt un pielāgot savām vajadzībām - Edit in JSFIDDLE.

----------

